# Miss Bow is sooooo very ill



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we have been up all night with Miss Bow, late last night she went totally blind:smcry: she won't drink, or eat anything, she has very little engery and early this morning she has been groaning:smcry: she hasn't gone to the bathroom in sometime, yesterday when she did do her poo it had mucus and was runny, something is seriously wrong she is groaning some and her breathing is labored, we are broken hearted, we both think she's getting close to going to the Rainbow bridge:smcry:all night my dh set up with her,:smcry:he loves her so much it breaks my heart to watch him:smcry: I slept abit but mostly prayed, around 4 this morning we brought her to our bed, we took turns holding her and loving on her:smcry: my husband is at the vets right now, I am only a few minutes from there and will go if I need to. I stayed home because of Matilda


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh Paula, 

My heart is breaking for you. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you, your husband, Matilda, and Miss Bow.

Hugs to all of you.
Debbie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"Father, YOU alone are the God of all comfort. Come near to Paula & her husband & encircle them with peace and fortitude. I pray for their babies and ask in the name of Jesus for healing, if you would allow it and know it to be a good thing. We entrust ourselves to YOUR wisdom though it grieves us to not be insistent on our own wills. Oh God, show mercy as YOU alone are capable of healing & help in times of such deep & desperate need. We ask YOU because there is no one more whom we trust."
In Jesus name. sending much love Paula.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:crying:I'm so sorry. Matilda and Miss Bow both sick. Just so very sorry and wishing with all my heart that they will be better.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((((Paula))))) I'm praying as well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I can't believe this. :crying: I'm so very sorry. First Matilda and now Miss Bow? Too much to take. I'm sending loving prayers to Miss Bow that this is just a bout with something and she'll come through. Please let us know how she is and I'm hoping that Matilda is still doing better. Please take care of yourself and your husband too. I can only imagine how hard this is on you both. rayer:rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no! Oh Paula, my heart is aching for you right now. Both your girls are in pain, how can you stand it!?? Please keep us updated on Miss Bow's status....sending prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I am sitting here crying as I read your post. She is in God's hands and we are all sending prayers for both of your sweet fluffs. Will be anxious to see what the has to say.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Paula, I am praying for our sweetheart Miss Bow. I hope that she is just a little sick and will get better soon. I'm sad that she went blind, poor baby. I am praying for you and your husband too - this is too much to handle but I know you both are strong and will do all you can for your two girls. Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just read about Matilda a little while ago. Now reading this about Miss Bow. Oh gosh Paula. I don't want to believe this. All the prayers you have said for us and our babies are now being sent back to you and your girls. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD I just read about Matilda and now Miss Bow. I'm crying to see this. Let us know how they're doing.I'm so sorry you're going through this. We all just love them both so much..:smcry::grouphug:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh Paula, I am so sorry to hear this.
I am praying for Miss Bow x


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Paula! My heart aches for you and reading your post is just so tough! First Matilda and now Miss Bow. Having both of your girls feeling ill at the same time has got to be so difficult. I will be praying for both Miss Bow and Matilda and for you and your husband. We send you all of our love! Keep us posted!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Paula - I don't even know what to say! I felt terrible about Matilda and then I come back a few minutes later and find that Miss Bow is this ill. I will spend my day thinking about you, your husband, and your precious girls. Please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no  not Miss Bow too
I was hoping for Matilda to not have anything serious n now I am reading about B&B :crying:
(((hugs))) will keep you guys in my prayers.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Paula! My heart is breaking for you and your Miss Bow. Prayers for all of you. {{{{BIG HUG}}}}


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope things get better for Miss Bow. It's tough to have two not feeling well. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Paula. I'm praying and crying with you.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Paula, sending all of my positive energy and prayers your way to your entire skin and fluff family. I am so very sorry that you are having to deal with so much all at once! STAY STRONG!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry for what you are going through with Miss Bow and Matilda. I will be praying for you, your husband, Matilda and Miss Bow.


----------



## NWmaltesemom (Jul 24, 2011)

Paula

I know this can be such a difficult time and that you probably have such a heavy heart. You have lots of prayers headed your way for both your precious babies.


Donna


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Prayers.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh no , both fluffs are sick ! praying n praying for both your babies to get better asap !! hugs to u ! this is so unfair


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh dear, my heart is aching for you, too. Lots of prayers coming your way.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh no, saying many prayers that she's OK. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - just checking back. I can't stop thinking about Miss Bow. I am praying so hard for good news. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Can't get Miss Bow off my mind. Please be OK Miss Bow!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula - like Pam, I've been sitting here worrying and praying for Miss Bow (and Matilda too). Please check in with an update when you can.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Checking in for an update... :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in...:grouphug:rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, I'm so sad to read this. I remember how Miss Bow helped to heal your hearts after Muffy went to the Bridge. This must be so, so hard on both you and your husband, with both girls not well.

Please know that you're in my thoughts and prayers. I'll be hoping to read a good update from you. You know that she's in God's hands, and whatever the best outcome is, will be up to Him.

Lots of hugs and love.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! when it rains.....  I am so sorry to hear that. I hope she can get through this ok. :grouphug: I understand how upset you must be. Poor little Miss Bow. Prayers sent for you babies rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No, Paula, I'm sickened to see little Miss Bow is so ill ...and to be still coping with little Matilda's problem.... it's got to be soooo very stressful for you.
Be assured the prayers are on the way that things aren't as dire as it seems initially. 
Will be checking back for your update!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> "Father, YOU alone are the God of all comfort. Come near to Paula & her husband & encircle them with peace and fortitude. I pray for their babies and ask in the name of Jesus for healing, if you would allow it and know it to be a good thing. We entrust ourselves to YOUR wisdom though it grieves us to not be insistent on our own wills. Oh God, show mercy as YOU alone are capable of healing & help in times of such deep & desperate need. We ask YOU because there is no one more whom we trust."
> In Jesus name. sending much love Paula.


I agree...in the name of Jesus.


Paula, I'm just in tears for you and your husband. Please update us when you can on both precious Bows and Matilda. I hope it helps to know you are not truly alone. I know it can feel that way at times. But you're not. We're here with you.

((((hugs))))


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no, I am so sad for Miss Bow and for your family. Please let us know how things are going - you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry it has taken so long to get back to you, my dh waited at the vets office, for a hour or two Miss bow had many tests done today, they put her on a IV for a time to get fluids in her body, the vet found a hole in the back of her eye, that's why she is blind, she was going blind but could see figures but now she is totally blind and deaf, we are waiting for all the test results they sent them out to a specialist. My dh has had no sleep he's sitting in his chair snoring, Miss Bow is in her bed fast asleep, Matilda and I laid down for a second and just woke. My husband and I have talked, we are waiting for the results, if Miss Bow continues not to eat and drink we will make the decision of love to help her go to the bridge, we love her to much to watch her suffer:smcry: she has been such a delight in our family, I wish you knew her she would make you laugh when she talks and gives kisses:wub: she has the cutest little run, every night befoore I lay my head on my pillow she gives me kisses, sometimes I can't even get all the way in bed before she kisses. I pray God heals her but if not that she goes peacefully knowing how loved she is.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Paula, I am saying a prayer for B&B.......she has just got to get better!! I know how much you both love your girls and I hope the vet can help her.......please keep us informed!! I am so sorry to hear this.......:heart:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

My heart is broken for you and my tears are real. This is not something I have had to go through myself yet, but it breaks my heart to know that this time comes for all our babies. I will keep praying with all my might that it is not that time for Miss Bow. You sound so strong in your last post! Your husband sounds like such a loving daddy. I am keeping you all in my thoughts. Much love and xoxoxoxo to Miss Bow and Matilda for a speedy pain-free recovery!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aww Paula - I know that your strong faith in God will get you, your DH and Miss Bow through this. You're the best parents and I know you want what's best for her. I pray she'll be better but if not, she is so very loved by all of you and all of us. Miss Bow you've been a light in our lives. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Prayers for what ever is best for Miss Bow. Wishing her peace and comfort.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

My heart goes out to you Paula. You have such faith that I know He will make the best decision and prepare you for anything but I am still hoping and praying that Miss Bows will pulll through so that you can continue to get her sweet nighttime kisses.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Praying for peace for both you and your hubby Paula. My heart is breaking for you both. I know it doesn't help at all right now, but had you not opened your hearts and home to Miss Bow, she would have had such an awful rest of her life. God bless you and your dh for loving her.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh Paula this is so sad. I truly hope Miss Bow is strong enough to recover. Wishing you strength through this very difficult time. 
Jenna


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Sending prayers to Miss Bow and Matilda:heart:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Paula, I am so sorry.:crying:Bless all your hearts. "Heavenly Father, I pray that if it is your will, you will heal Miss Bow and sweet Matilda for Paula. I pray for strength, wisdom, and courage for Paula and her husband. Father, put your arms around them and let them feel your presence and your great love and mercy. In Jesus' name. Amen":grouphug:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> My husband and I have talked, we are waiting for the results, if Miss Bow continues not to eat and drink we will make the decision of love to help her go to the bridge, we love her to much to watch her suffer:smcry: she has been such a delight in our family, .


Paula, my heart goes out to you. This brings back the pain I experienced in January losing my precious two babies 7 days apart. They are so much a part of our lives; it's so painful to see things like this happen. That is a very tough decision to make; I empathize with you.
I pray your precious Miss Bow recovers and Matilda improves as well.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your family. My heart is breaking for you all. Please keep us posted. :smcry:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am sure you will make the right decision for her. I hurts so much I know. :crying: God give you the strength to get through this.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm saying prayers for healing for Miss Bow, and peace and wisdom for you and DH.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Sending love and prayers your way.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Miss Bow, I hope and pray she can improve. Still thinking of you and praying.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am just reading this about Miss Bow. I am so sorry you and DH are going through this Paula. I will pray for all of you,and hope Miss Bow can recover. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Paula, my thoughts and prayers are with all of you. May God hold you all so very close.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula - my thoughts and prayers are with you. May our Heavenly Father bring you, your DH, Miss Bow and Matilda comfort, strength and peace.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:crying::crying 2: so sorry Paula. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Paula, It is in God's hands. I am so sorry this has happened. Please know you and Miss Bow are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Paula I just logged on to see how Matilda was doing and see this. I'm so sorry Miss Bows is not well. I know what a very difficult time this is for you and your dh. I will be praying for Miss Bows, Matilda, you and your dh. I wish I could be there to give you all a big hug.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Paula, I'm so sorry Miss Bows has taken a turn. I am thinking of you all.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula... the prayers continue...


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Paula I am so truly sorry...will be keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, I'm so sorry to hear this. Know that you and your dh and Miss Bow and Matilda are in my thoughts and deepest prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I feel so sad about precious Miss Bow and Matilda ... and, for you and your husband. Please know that my heart and love are with you. And, although I know God will be there for you ... my prayers are still with you, your husband, and Miss Bow and Matilda.

Dear Lord ... My prayers are simple, but, heartfelt. Please give Paula and her husband strength and comfort while trying to help do the best possible for both their darling girls, Matilda and Miss Bow. And, may two precious angels ... Miss Bow and Matilda ... feel the comforting love of their Mommy and Daddy ... to help them endure whatever discomfort and pain they might be feeling. Thank you, God, with all my heart.

Paula, I wish I could be there for you in person. I love you, dear friend.

Marie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So very sorry


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Paula,

Sending prayers and hugs:grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Paula, I am just now seeing this. I pray that Ms Bow is doing better. You are so good to pray and support all the rest of us in our time of need. Know that we are here for you and lifting you, Ms Bow, Matilda and your dh up in prayer.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. May God give you comfort and strength during this agonizing time.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear that your baby girl is not well. You and your husband will be in my thoughts and prayers for direction and comfort in the decisions that you make for her. I will also be praying for a full and complete healing for Miss Bows as well as comfort and peace for your little Matilda.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Paula, I will say a prayer for B&B and Matilda.
You must be beside yourself with worry..
I know how much you love your sweet girls.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you. This has got to be the worse decision that any of us will have to make. I am just sitting here crying.

You are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, I'm just getting back on-line and your latest news isn't what I wanted to see. Miss Buttons and Bows.....what a nice little girl she is....I remember when you took her in....her previous owner had passed away, right??? She was shy and scared. But with time and you're loving ways, she became an important part of your family.:wub: (I always thought she and Archie would love each other) 

Whatever happens, please know we all love you and our hearts will be broken right along with yours. 

,.....or....maybe she'll fool us all and turn around....who needs eyes - she's got you and your hubby!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Paula, you, Miss B, Matilda, and your DH, are all in my thoughts. xxxx


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Checking in on Miss Bow this morning. And checking in on you and your dh. You are all in my heart, on my mind and in my prayers. (((hugs)))


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

taking a little break at work to check in :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thinking about all of you this morning. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Paula my friend,

How is Miss Bows doing this morning? I have been praying for both your little ones. Hopefully you and your dh were able to rest last night.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Any updates on Miss Bow? I will continue to pray for Miss Bow to begin to eat and drink soon! I really really hope she can make a turn around and that her results come out just fine. Know that whatever decision you make is because you love her. I've never met either you, Miss Bow or Matilda personally but this has really touched me! May God bless your girls and you and your DH during this time.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just got back on SM since yesterday. Looking for an update. I thought about you all last night Paula. Sending prayers that Miss Bow will pull through. She knows how loved she is. So very hard to be in your shoes right now. Praying for Miss Bow and sending hugs to you my sweet friend.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Paula, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Miss Bow...this is such a difficult thing for you, your DH and Matilda to go through...and I do pray that this is something she'll bounce back from quickly. I remember all too well how painful it was for me to go though this just a few months ago with my cat, Isaiah...watching him get older and struggle with health issues...it's almost unbearable and you just feel like you would do anything in the world to make them young and healthy again if you could. My heart goes out to you and your DH. I am so sorry, Paula. I'm praying for you and hoping for good news this morning.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - checking back. I can't get Miss Bow out of my mind and am sending more love and prayers to you all.:hugging: You have always been here for all of us and I hope you know how many friends you have here supporting you, your DH and of course Miss Bow and Matilda. I wish there was something else we could do to ease your pain. rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Also checking in to see how your sweet baby is.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Paula, sending prayers to Miss Bow and your family.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Checking in for an update.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in and praying for Matilda and B&B.♥♥♥


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Non stop prayers for you all. I'm so sorry, sweet Paula.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Checking on Miss Bow and Matilda. Continual prayers are being sent for both of your sweet babies. I know that our dear Lord has them and you wrapped in his arms.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in too... rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we just woke up (10:00) Miss Bow slept well until 1:00 this morning she was crying, I took her in the back yard and sat and watched her, she is weak but has a strong will to live, she tried to go potty but couldn't. I picked her up, brought her to the kitchen tried to give her water she wouldn't drink, but she gave me a kiss:wub: now your going to think I'm abit crazy here, more desperate, anyway I put a little water in my mouth when she went to kiss me I put some in her mouth kinda like feeding a baby bird, I know it sounds weird but it worked she drank maybe two teasoon full. I would do just about anything for my girls. (I tried a syring and she fought that)
I took her back to bed, she laid in dh arms the rest of the night, she has a rasping sound when she breaths, I'm watching that very closely. I plan on giving her abit of nutical later, hoping that might help her with strength and just maybe she would eat something. 
I come here and read all your posts and I become strong in my heart. Your prayers strengthen me, God is beside us, holding us up and giving us peace. I know my girls are on loan just for awhile, I am believing Miss Bow will make it through, it would totally scatter my dh if he lost her.
The vet called late last night and said all the blood tests came back normal, except her liver was elavated a bit and her sodium was elavated abit, she said she wasn't overly concerned. She will be calling this afternoon, if you can think of some questions I can ask her I would apprieate it, I LOVE YOU


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thoughts, Prayers, Hugs, Kisses and most of all HOPE are all coming our way from both Hunter and I!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - thanks so much for letting us know.:wub::wub: You're not out of our thoughts even for a minute. It does sound like she's trying. I hope others will chime in about the test results.  Please be strong and cherish each moment you have with each other. Miss Bow could never be more loved than with you and your DH. How's Matilda doing?rayer:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Paula, thanks for taking the time to update us. You are such a fabulous mommy. What a great idea to take the water in your mouth and then give it to her with the kisses! Praying that Miss Bow continues to fight so strongly. As you can see, the whole SM community has their arms around you. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update. I am on vacation visiting family but I keep checking in. Will continue to keep her in my thoughts!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like she's fighting to stay. I know how your DH feels,when Amy died it devistated my Al. She was his little baby 24 /7.
Al and I cried for days.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula, what a clever idea to mouth feed her water; I would never have thought of that. I don't think it's weird at all. When I tried to save Mimi; I gave her mouth to mouth resusitation; unfortunately, I couldn't save her.

Maybe you could ask your vet about giving Miss Bow some Pedialyte for kids; it comes unflavored and helps regulate their electrolytes.

It is a wee bit encouraging that the vet isn't all that concerned as all of us seem to be!!!

Prayers ongoing for both your babies,


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Stopping in for another update. Continued prayers. Love you Paula.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Paula as i was reading your last message i have tears rolling down my face...I know how much you love both of your girls.. Prayers to you and your husband to stay strong..rayer:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

That is some great news to hear that the tests were mostly all ok! Miss Bow is such a fighter and I'm continuing to pray for all of you!!! xoxoxox


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Paula, elevated sodium is due to dehydration. Ask if Sub Q fluids would help? You can do it at home. I did it when Lola was vomiting and couldn't eat. PM me if you have questions about it. I could talk you through it. It really helped Lola until she could eat and drink again. {{{{BIG HUG}}}}


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Paula, elevated sodium is due to dehydration. Ask if Sub Q fluids would help? You can do it at home. I did it when Lola was vomiting and couldn't eat. PM me if you have questions about it. I could talk you through it. It really helped Lola until she could eat and drink again. {{{{BIG HUG}}}}


When Tyler had 6 days of diarrhea after his neuter he needed it too. They did it at the vet and he was so much better after that. I think they just did it under the skin near his shoulders/neck if I recall correctly.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Paula. I hope that Miss Bow feels better and gets stronger. She's such a little fighter, and we love her SO much!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Checking in for an update. I have been praying for you and Miss Bow all day.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

continued prayers for your babies!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- you know that I've been praying and praying for you and Miss Bow and Matilda.

In a previous post you mentioned that her eye was infected. Are they planning on removing the eye? What about antibiotics?

I agree that she may need subQ fluids as she is probably very dehydrated. 

If the Vet isn't concerned and says that her bloodwork is normal, what is he suggesting that you might do to help her? Obviously she's in pain or she wouldn't be crying. I imagine that she can't potty because she's too dehydrated.

I'm asking God to keep you, Miss Bow and Matilda and your DH wrapped in his arms and to help guide you to helping the fluffs get better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Paula, elevated sodium is due to dehydration. Ask if Sub Q fluids would help? You can do it at home. I did it when Lola was vomiting and couldn't eat. PM me if you have questions about it. I could talk you through it. It really helped Lola until she could eat and drink again. {{{{BIG HUG}}}}


Pam I am taking Miss Bow to the vets in a hour, I will ask if she can be on the Sub Q fluids


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I received a call from Marie, we talked some, I felt so loved and cared about, thank you for loving us
After my call I checked on Miss Bow, she is getting weaker, she falls over when she trys to walk, it reminds me so much of what we went through with Muffy, but I am going to stay strong for Miss Bow, we are taking her to the vets at 2:00, I will update


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

a close of day prayer from The Book of Common Prayer. . . 
Keep watch, dear Lord, with those who work, or watch, or weep this night, and give your angels charge over those who sleep. Tend the sick, Lord Christ; give rest to the weary, bless the dying, soothe the suffering, pity the afflicted, shield the joyous; and all for your love's sake. Amen.
sending you love in Jesus' name, dear friend.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer::grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

This is all so hard to read :crying: Get better Miss Bow. :tender: we all are rooting for you. 

Thanks for the update. Watching and waiting with you.
I would also do the water, mouth thing. Have done it with food when they have been unwell and picky.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Stay strong Miss Bow.........we are all praying for you .We are hoping you gain your strength back and you will begin to eat and drink. We are so far away but yet so close and we are praying for your recovery. Get well sweety !


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula - we are all praying that Miss Bow has the strength to pull through this. She is in our Father's hands - may He bless you all!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I am talking to the lord also....I don't post as often as alot of yall, but my heart is with you.

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Any updates on Miss Bow? xoxoxox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the fluids will be a big help to your little Miss Bow! I've seen amazing ( and often rater rapid) turn-arounds when a pooch is dehydrated and then gets those fluids!
Will be looking for your update!..and in meantime will be praying!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:heart::heart::heart: :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Still loving on all of you and hoping things are improving!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we just got home, the vet is totally puzzled, Miss bow was so stressed there, the vet thought she might have a stroke. They gave her another IV, I ask the vet about Sub Q fluids, she told me that's what Miss Bow is getting. I ask if I could give the fluids to her at home, the vet said no, she didn't want to have her to hydrated:blink: she gave her some tramadol for pain and wants me to try and feed her some chicken baby food, I will continue with the fluids, the nutrical and try and get some food in her little tummy. We see the vet again tomorrow if Miss bow isn't feeling better.
I just feel so encouraged and strong right now, I know it's because of your prayers and all your love and encouragement when I read your posts.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

This sounds hopeful, Paula. 
I wish you could give her the fluids at home, but trust that the vet knows what is best for Miss Bows. I know that _you_ know how to give her all the care and love she needs. Continued prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Paula. I'm glad you can feel all of our love and strength - it's there for you.

I'm hoping that Miss Bow responds and you don't need to see the vet again tomorrow, but it must be comforting to know that she's there on a Saturday if you do need her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:yahoo::chili: she ate some baby chicken food, about a half jar:chili: I am so thrilled. I know she's trying so hard to get well. I know she wants to live and I will do all I can to help her get better. I PRAISE GOD for hearing our prayers. 
I just know she will get better, I'll keep you updated


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Wonderful news! Praying for continued improvement.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that's wonderful Paula.....hoping and praying that she is feeling better soon. so many are praying for her. Get well soon Miss Bows :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh,paula that is wonderful news.Miss Bow is a little fighter,and I pray she continues her recovery.:chili:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

It's so good to hear that she ate some chicken baby food. Miss Bow is definitely a fighter. 
How old is she and Matilda? 

Paula I truly hope she is on her way to good health. Hopefully she will feel better very soon.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Miss Bows is a little fighter. I'm so happy that she seems to be doing better. Faith and prayer sure do go a long way. Sending kisses to Miss Bows from me and Aolani.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so glad, Paula. I think she knows how many people are pulling for her. :chili::chili: I think it's a mix of prayers, love and IV Keep it up, Miss Bow.:wub::wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thats wonderful news Paula ..Try to get some rest tonight .xo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :yahoo::chili: she ate some baby chicken food, about a half jar:chili: I am so thrilled. I know she's trying so hard to get well. I know she wants to live and I will do all I can to help her get better. I PRAISE GOD for hearing our prayers.
> I just know she will get better, I'll keep you updated


 
Now this is the kind of update that I LOVE! :aktion033:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Paula, I prayed for Miss Bow in Church during Adoration of the Blessed Sacrament and Benadiction which we have every Fri. at 5:15 pm here. I saw your post before I went. I hope she is feeling better and that you and your family can get some rest. I will continue to pray for her recovery. I will have to go back and read all the posts, Take good care xxoo


----------



## PuppyCut (Jun 17, 2011)

Hope your baby get well soon keep fighting don't give up !!! Celebrating that she eat 1/2 jar. That's something, if she eats, she's a fighter.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, reading your last update brought tears of joy to my eyes! Way to fight it, Miss Bow!! Keep it up!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Paula, I also don't post often but I read this thread late last night and had to check in to let you know that I've been thinking of Miss Bow all day and praying for all of you. I'm so glad that she is home with you and that you were able to get her to eat. I think being home with you has to make her feel so much better. Soft little kisses on top of her little head for me. Deb


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:chili::chili: Yay!!!! she ate. So pleased to hear that. A good start to getting better.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Paula I'm so happy she is now eating. I was worried all day about Miss Bows, glad she is doing better. I will continue to pray for her.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello Paula, I have not been able to post in awhile but wanted to let you know Miss Bow is in my thoughts and prayers!!
((((((((((((((((((((((BIG HUGE HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- was doing a quick check-in before I go to bed and I'm so happy that I saw your latest update. It's so good to hear that Miss Bow has eaten. That's wonderful -- great news. Of course, I am prayering and prayering for her. And I know that our dear Lord will answer our prayers. Miss Bow has a will to live because she's got a great life with her wonderful Mom and Dad and sister, Matilda. I know that God has heard our prayers for your sweet little girl and that He will help her to get better. I just know it in my heart.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Thank the Lord. Truly.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Continuing to pray for Bow & Matilda.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The Power of Love Paula!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just saw your latest update and THRILLED! to see she is starting to get her appetite back! :aktion033: Will continue the prayers for her recovery!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hoping and praying Miss Bow is doing better today.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Checking in on Miss Bow today...praying for a good day rayer:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Prayers still being said here, Paula, that Miss Bow continues to improve. Your latest update sounds so promising. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

oh Paula i missed this post as i was away in London .
poor miss bow ,may God send you a Angel to help you ,
prayers and hugs on the way also xxx


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Paula, I am just now reading the update!!!! So glad to hear she is eating......prayers are being said for Miss Bow!!!! She is a little fighter......God Bless Her!!!!:wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I am sooooooo glad that Miss Bow ate some food!!! :chili: She's on the path to feeling better! How is she feeling today? Continued prayers! xoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - checking in and hoping you all had a better night and that Miss Bow is starting to feel better. I love that she ate a little last night. :wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Praise the Lord! I pray that Miss Bow continues to improve. :grouphug::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Checking in on Miss Bow this morning too. Hoping you all had a restful night and she ate some more chicken baby food for breakfast. Continued prayers for you all. Love you!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I am only this minute seeing this post as I have been out of town as well as dealing with a problem myself. In fact, I now stand at the same crossroads you do, Paula. My Pepper took rapidly ill and plummeted quickly just this past Wednesday. I am so sorry to learn of Miss Bow, but pray for healing for her as I do my own. ((hugs))


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Bow continues to get better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

How are Miss Bow and Matilda doing today? Sending more hugs and kisses to your precious fluff babies. And, hugs to you and DH. I love you, Paula.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Im so happy Bow ate im praying sorry for not posting but have made sure i have her in my prayers morning and night hope so much she is doing better hugs and kissesss :wub: My heart goes out to you and Miss Bow you two are truly amazing all the strength and love God Bless you all :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Checking in on Miss Bow today. Hoping she is a bit stronger.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

checking back paula xx


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Also checking in, Paula - hope things are better today, with both of your precious flulls.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Checking in.......Keep coming back Miss Bow!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you, last night Miss Bow woke us at 1:00 she went poo, it was soft and dh and I had to give her a butt bath:blush: she slept till 8:00, went out and went potty, then went back to sleep in her bed, I just finished feeding her 1/2 jar baby chicken food she gobbled it up:aktion033: then gave her some pediatite, she won't drink on her own so I use a syring, she drank about 2 tablespoons. I will give it to her every couple hours. DH just took her out to potty, he said her poo was firm. I never thought I'd be talking about poo to you:HistericalSmiley:
I think she is getting stronger, but she is far from being well.
Matilda is back to her goofy self:wub: I am so grateful to God, what would I do without you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Paula, we both know whom we have to thank! rayer:rayer:We will keep you on top of the list. 
All of us here on SM love you and are hoping/praying for the best for you & DH & your babies. :yes::yes: It feels like a great big family and when one hurts, we all hurt. :wub:
I am so, so happy to get this news---thank you for taking time out to post!
Sending hugs. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh thank goodness! I'm so glad to hear Miss Bow is showing signs of improvement.

I'll keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank goodness Paula, this is such great news! Still praying for you Miss Bows:wub::wub::wub:, love from Jodi too. thankfully Matilda is OK


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That sounds very positive 
I'm so glad


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Yey Paula!!! I am so glad to hear that she in continuing to eat! That in itself is a big step forward! I am slo glad Matilda is feeling great again! It must be such a relief for you. I hope Miss Bow gets better quickly and everything will be so much better! :thumbsup: Give your girls a kiss on my behalf! MUAH! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you Lord! Paula this is sounding so positive for our Miss Bow. And I'm thrilled our little Matilda is acting like her sweet self again. What a relief! Continued prayers.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been checking SM every few hours and I am so happy to hear some positive news. It's good to hear she is eating the baby food and also great news that Matilda is feeling well.:thumbsup: Hoping Miss Bow will make a complete recovery !

Jenna


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

A relief that Matilda is doing well now :grouphug: Really good to hear little Miss Bow is still eating. Thanks for letting us know, we will be watching and waiting for all your news.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- what wonderful news. I do think that Matilda was trying to help you understand that Miss Bow was ill. Glad that she's back to normal.

And the updates on Miss Bow sound wonderful. It may take her a while to recover, but it does sound positive. Of course, we'll continue to pray for her. God seems to be answering prayers. Prayers are so powerful -- especially when all of us here on SM join in.

Hugs to you as I know you must be just worn out.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, what a great update! Wonderful that Matilda is doing so much better. Maybe her good feeling will rub off on her sister. Sounds like she is on the mend, too.

Love to you all.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Paula, the news sounds so good about Miss Bow and Matilda. As Lynn said, it might take a little while for Miss Bow to completely recover. Think about how long it has taken a lot of us to recover when we've come down with illnesses like the flu ... it takes time. The important thing is that she is eating and having firm poos ... that sounds soooo positive! And, I'm sure she'll start drinking more water, too. I think when Snowball had been on IV's and I thought he wasn't drinking as much water ... it was because he was well hydrated with the IV liquids that stayed in his system for a little while. But, of course, if in doubt, ask your vet.

Hugs and kisses for all of you. And, prayers and positive thoughts continue. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so happy that Matilda is back to normal.:chili::chili: Miss Bow is continuing to improve-praise the Lord, once again!:wub: You are such a great Mommy Paula.:grouphug: Get well, darling Miss Bow!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm so glad Bows is doing a little better...Keeping yall in my thoughts & prayers still.


Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - So glad to read your latest update.:thumbsup: It does sound like Miss Bow has decided she wants to be a player and she's working her way back to feeling better. You can talk poo anytime with us. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: We're the only ones who applaud a good one. :aktion033: And I'm so glad that Matilda is feeling like herself again. I think she was sounding her alert that her sister wasn't well. Please take care of yourself. All this stress isn't good and we need you in good shape to take care of Miss Bow so get lots of rest. We'll just keep sending those prayers your way.:smootch:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So it looks like Life is getting back to being good again in your world. That's fantastic! Keep recovering Miss Bow....we love you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

DID I TELL YOU HOW MUCH I NEED AND LOVE YOU, YOUR PRAYERS ARE HOLDING ME UP AND GIVING ME STRENGTH.


I will update your tomorrow


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hoping the Miss Bow has a restful night and continues to get stronger.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sleep well paula with your babies in your arms xx


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy each update is showing improvement!! :aktion033: Will be continuing prayers !


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Checking in on you and your beautiful girls this morning.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Paula, i just want to tell you how special you are to so many people. We love you and are standing with you in our prayers to God.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good morning, Paula. Hoping you all had a more restful night. How's Miss Bow doing?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Good morning, Paula. Hoping you all had a more restful night. How's Miss Bow doing?


Yes, good morning, Paula. And, me, to ... hope you all had a restful night. How are the girls doing?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so glad Miss Bows is improving. How is your family today. Hugs my friend.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- checking in to see how YOU and Miss Bow are doing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Miss Bow is doing better, she walks around the house now, she isn't able to see things so we watch her closely. she still won't eat or drink on her own:blush: she did eat a jar of baby chicken this morning, i'm still giving her fluids by syring, we can tell she's getting stronger, she's sleeping and does most of the day.
Last night she woke us crying at 1:00 again, seems that's her time to potty:blink: she again woke us at 6:00 this time she was thirsty, I gave her some fluids and she went back to bed. We take naps here:brownbag: I know it's your prayers that are holding us up and healing Miss Bow. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sweet Paula, hang in there my friend. You're doing "marvelous." 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Stay strong Paula. We are all still praying for you, your DH, Matilda and of course Miss Bows. I know everything will be better soon.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that Miss Bow is doing better!!! I will continue to pray for her recovery


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

So happy to hear she is feeling better.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Paula, you and your husband must be exhausted. You are doing so great and such an awesome job with her. Continued prayers for you, dh and sweet Bow. Holding you close in my heart.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - don't you just love that she's demanding (I use the term loosely) things like "I need to go potty" "I need a drink." I would draw the line at her asking for your credit card and going onto Ebay...she'd make you read all the postings. I'm sure those demands are music to your ears knowing she's well enough to want things. :thumbsup: I think possibly the eating thing could be because of the blindness. It's all new to her (and you) and she probably feels more secure being hand fed. But I'm sure that will improve too. How's Matilda with her? I know she's doing better. :chili: 
Paula, you have not been off my mind all day and night. Woke up at 5:30 this morning :blink: and all I could think of was Miss Bow and Sandra's Pepper. You have been there for all of us so many times, with your beautiful prayers. I'm glad if ours are helping you this time. :smootch:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Baby steps, Paula, baby steps. Hang in there and know we're hoping and praying for you and your baby.  ((hugs))


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Paula, thank goodness! I am SO HAPPY to hear Miss Bow is doing better!! Lots of prayers are being said for her to continue to get stronger and stronger...and I know she will, bit by bit! She's lucky to have you, your DH and Matilda as her family.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, I don't know what the future holds for your Sweet Miss Bow.....but what ever it is, I hope she's happy and in good spirits till the very end....

I'm so glad she's doing better!!!!! :chili:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Miss Bow is a fighter.......and she has tender hearts and gentle hands caring for her. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear that Miss Bow is back to demanding things! Potty and water - two good signs. She's so lucky to have you as her Mommie, and DH and Matilda!

Way to go, Miss Bow! Keep it up, kiddo.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Paula, we are all so happy to hear that both of your babies are doing better. It took me a long time to get up the courage to read into this thread to find that out. May I suggest, that you start a new thread keeping up with their recovery?
All the same, I remain diligent in keeping up my loving well wishes for renewed good health to dear Miss Bow.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I agree with Sue. Some of her issues (like being hand fed, etc.) may be because of her sudden blindness. It's very encouraging that she's asking for food, water and potties and it's wonderful that she's getting stronger.

Continual prayers are coming your way for Miss Bow and for you and your DH (and, of course, for Matilda) too. I've been thinking about you all day and night.

Dear Lord, thank you for hearing our prayers and please help Miss Bow continue to improve.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

My prayers, thoughts and wishes are with Miss Bow and you. I hope she continues to feel better. Poor baby girl! xoxo


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Tears of joy are streaming down my face. There are prayers from all over the world for Miss Bow. I will continue to pray for Miss Bow, Matilda, and you and your husband, knowing that God is with you every step of the way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Miss Bow is feeling very anxious tonight, she just can't rest, I gave her a pain pill, hoping it will relax her, she tried to bite me when I gave it to her, I know she just doesn't understand, she will not drink on her own, I now put her baby food on a small plate she won't bend her neck so dh holds her and I tilt the plate to get her to eat, we know she is trying to live and we will do all we can to help her. You should see her dirty face:wub: I am thinking of giving her a bath tomorrow, but if she is stressing out I won't. Thank you for your prayers seems we are needing them more then ever


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Paula, I was out of town and am just now seeing this. I am so terribly sorry Miss Bow is struggling. Thank goodness she is getting stronger now and she is so lucky to have you & your husband to care for her. I hope she can start to calm herself down and relax a little bit and adjust to this "new" way of life. She will certainly be in my thoughts. Take care of yourself, too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I haven't been in SM for a while, but this is the very first thread I check in the forum (didn't check any other yet, hopefully will), but I am super excited to read the positive update of Miss Bow  :wub:

Praying for speedy FULL improvement and for her to be in good spirits for too long.

Sending her my kisses.

hugs
Kat


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Paula i prayed to pope john paul last night for strengh for you and a recovery for miss bows ,lovely to read this morning that shes getting a little better ,just keep her close and look into her eyes and tell her we all love her and you to Paula ((hugs)) ..jo


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Miss Bow is feeling very anxious tonight, she just can't rest, I gave her a pain pill, hoping it will relax her, she tried to bite me when I gave it to her, I know she just doesn't understand, she will not drink on her own, I now put her baby food on a small plate she won't bend her neck so dh holds her and I tilt the plate to get her to eat, we know she is trying to live and we will do all we can to help her. You should see her dirty face:wub: I am thinking of giving her a bath tomorrow, but if she is stressing out I won't. Thank you for your prayers seems we are needing them more then ever


We are sending prayers for all of you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that you had a restful night and that this morning is better.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Paula I am praying for Miss Bow.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula, thinking of you and praying for Miss Bow xo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't imagine the stress you and your husband are going through...I just pray Miss Bow isn't in pain....being blind is scary enough.

Will be back later to check in to see how she's doing today.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am keeping Miss Bow in my prayers. Hugs

Linda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How did she do through the night? How are you and dh holding up?

Prayers and love for you all.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Checing in to see how Miss Bow is feeling..


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Paula....did not get to read any updates over the weekend. I just scanned thru now and see Miss Bow is fighting. What a girl! I am routing for you baby girl. Come on Miss Bow! You and DH are amazing and she is in the best care possible. Prayers, hugs and love to all of you Paula.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh paula , i hadnt been on all weekend , but ihad prayed for ur girls , im so sorry that u went thru such a scare w BB , i hope she gets better each day , being blind she must be so scared , but she has wonderful caring parents and she has all her aunties on SM praying for her , i never underestimate the power of prayer , it heals !! hoping that she gets stronger ea day .


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sending good thoughts and hoping the night went well!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am glad to hear that Miss Bow is doing better...may she continue to improve. Of cause I am happy to hear that Matilda is back to herself as well. I will continue to prayer for your little sweetie.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Just wanted you to know that you're still in our daily thoughts, Paula...and your angel baby.  ((hugs galore))


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. i'm so sorry to hear this bad news... i will keep ur whole family in my prayers..


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Just checking in on Miss Bow. How did last night go? Hugs and kisses


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just checking in on Miss Bow this morning. Paula -- I'm continuing to pray for her -- have been up a lot last night and couldn't get her off my mind.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - checking in on you all. I could have sworn I posted this morning but apparently not. :blink: Just thinking Miss Bow might be very confused without her sight and thus anxious. Hoping that's it. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

last night was a LOOOOONG night, so we slept in till 11:00:innocent: Miss Bow is doing better this afternoon she seems peaceful today, she has a long road ahead of her, she has to adjust to being blind, it must be so scarey. yesterday I left the livingroom and she screamed in panic, it was so sad to hear and watch. Our big concern now is to get her to drink on her own, I still have to use the syring, she stands by the water dish but won't bend her neck to drink:blink: I am going to raise the bowl and see if that helps. She is lickng the chicken baby food on a plate but I still have to tilt the plate. She has to get where she can drink and eat on her own, we can't be with her every moment. 
I thank you for your love and concern for Miss Bow, Matilda my husband and me, we are taking things one day at a time, I always feel so encouraged when I read your posts. I'm sorry I haven't taken time to read the threads others are making, I feel drained right now


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're just all glad to hear Miss Bow is making progress,it's got to be so scary for her going blind suddenly. We're here pulling for her and Matilda...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with Michelle -- Miss Bow must be overwhelmed by suddenly being blind. I'm sure that has comething to do with her not wanting to lower for help to eat or drink.

Dear God, please show Miss Bow the way to cope with her blindness. Touch her heart and let her know that she is still safe and has a good life and help her strength increase and help her recover. I ask this in the name of Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Paula. I don't know much about blind dogs - other than what I've read here over the years - but I agree that it could take a while for her to adjust. She sounds as though she's very dependent on you right now - if she screamed when you left the room. That must have been so hard on you.

She's in the best hands possible, my friend - yours and God's.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that Miss Bow continues to improve. Is it possible that her lack of sight has her afraid to lower her head - like she doesn't know where she is or what is happening? Maybe raising her dishes will help . . . Hugs to you all!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Miss Bow has got to be so confused about her situation. Bless her sweet little heart. My prayer is that she will quickly adjust to her new 'normal' world.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I agree with Michelle -- Miss Bow must be overwhelmed by suddenly being blind. I'm sure that has comething to do with her not wanting to lower for help to eat or drink.
> 
> Dear God, please show Miss Bow the way to cope with her blindness. Touch her heart and let her know that she is still safe and has a good life and help her strength increase and help her recover. I ask this in the name of Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.


That was a very beautiful prayer for Miss Bow.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm confident she will get used to no sight - it will just take time. You are doing so much for her that she is sure to keep getting stronger! Perhaps keeping her on a leash and walking her from one set spot in the house to the places she needs to know will help her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Miss Bow ate her dinner on a plate on the floor:chili: she bent her head and ate, I am thrilled. I have raised the water dish hopefully she will feel comfortable and drink from it.
I can't tell you how much your prayers have met to me, they are beautiful and have touched my heart, when I think of how many of you are taking time out for us I thank God for SM and your precious souls, I love you


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My Amy went blind so gradually she barely noticed it,even we missed it at first ourselves. I never had to deal w/ a fluff that lost their site suddenly so it would be quite an adjustment.
Sounds like she's starting adjust and we'll keep her close to our hearts.... we'll keep all of you in our hearts.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

You are in my heart and prayers. It must be very different to be blind. Hopefully she will feel better soon and can start to learn how to handle her changed life. I wonder if there are some training hints to help make the translation easier.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Paula I've been gone since last Wednesday without internet service (I only have a simple phone and took my laptop but no service where I was) I am trying to read all the posts but there is SO much love :wub: on SM for you and your girls that it would take me forever!! But HUGS to you and your Miss Bow..so glad she is making improvement..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula -- your last post about her eating on her own just sent chills down my spine. That little girl is going to feel her way into feeling better. I know it's the blindness. Did you ever close your eyes and try to get around? Really hard and we can vocalize what's going on. Give her time. I also seemed to remember a thread with a book or article that may help. I think that Marj posted about this book: Amazon.com: Living With Blind Dogs: A Resource Book and Training Guide for the Owners of Blind and Low-Vision Dogs, Second Edition (9780967225340): Caroline D. Levin: Books
You might want to get it from Amazon and see if there are any other articles around on helping blind dogs. There may have been some threads some time ago on it too. I would look for more but getting on a plane for work in the morning and have to pack. 
Sending you lots of love and prayers even tho I might not be on SM while away. I'll try to check. :smootch:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

This may be a dumb suggestion, but what if you made a recording of you singing to keep Bow company and maybe give her comfort when you cant be in the room with her. Doesn't matter whether you have the voice of a skilled singer or not, it would still give her comfort to hear your voice near her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, just a ?---did the vet say that M. Bow might have had a slight stroke to cause the blindness, or simply the hole behind the eye? If there was a slight stroke that may be why she doesn't want to bend her neck much. The only way to know for sure would be an MRI of the brain and he probably didn't do that. 
With time & help a dog can adjust to blindness & deafness pretty well----mostly dogs depend on scent. Of course losing sight quickly as M. Bow did, it will take some time for her to adjust. Consistent placement is crucial---esp. furniture--and routine. God grant you peace & wisdom as you make these discoveries & changes, dear friend. I am thankful HE spared her life & that you can have more time w/her. Sending you love.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

way to go for M Bow ^_^ I can see that she is improving a little (that she ate her dinner). I am sure that it will take some adjustments, but i am possitive that she will go through them. After all, she is under the care of her loving mommy and daddy. Will keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy adjustments.



cyndrae said:


> I wonder if there are some training hints to help make the translation easier.


I am sure there are  will search for some articles online. I also think that the bellow book sounds like a good one.



Snowbody said:


> I think that Marj posted about this book: Amazon.com: Living With Blind Dogs: A Resource Book and Training Guide for the Owners of Blind and Low-Vision Dogs, Second Edition (9780967225340): Caroline D. Levin: Books


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

few online tips ....

Tips & suggestions to help your blind dog

Responsible Pet Ownership Blog: Tips for Living with a Blind Dog

Owners of Blind Dogs

Living With A Blind Dog - Special Report

According to some of the brief readings that I just did, pups who lose sight adjust quicker than humans who lose sight. I it interesting, but not too surprising as pups rely mostly on the nose


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Paula, Glad to hear she is still eating. As you know Reginald(RIP boy) was blind and deaf but not sudden like Miss Bows. She of course is very stessed because her world changed suddenly. After a while her other senses will become stronger. Reginald could find me with his nose with no problem. If I took the others for a walk he would be sitting by the door I left from when I returned. Just like when he had his eye sight he still sat in front of the pantry every night waiting for his treats. Sometimes he would be a little off and staring at a wall:blush: He bumped into walls but I asssumed it was a guide for him. He was the last to use the potty in the morning. When he did go out, Alvin would always go back out with him.:wub: It's like he was guiding him. I did my best not to move any of my furniture. It will take time but I'm sure your girl will adjust. I will continue to pray for Miss Bows.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula it made my day to hear that Miss Bow ate her dinner, how wonderful!! 
I'm keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. 

.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

YAH!!!!!! She's eating!!!!! Oh gosh what a wonderful sign Paula!!!!! Miss Bow....you are AMAZING lil one!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- what wonderful news about Miss Bow eating from the dish on her own. Everyone has given great suggestions about Miss Bow's blindness.

I'm continuing to send prayers for her and you.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

still praying for miss bow.. she must be confused poor baby , but its great that shes eating on her own now , will continue praying for ur girl , how is matilda doing ?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How are the girls doing today,thinking about them ♥♥♥


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm checking in too. How is everyone?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Me, too, Paula. How are the girls today?

Thinking of you all with love.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Paula - checking in with you too.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Any updates Paula? xoxox


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Just reading this Paula and I am praying that both your little ones and now doing much better..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night Miss Bow bit me when I gave her a syring of water:blink:, so we decided she would have to fight her way back, we gave her to God and decided we would give her a week or so to get strong. that girl is amazing.
she slept all night:aktion033: wouldn't drink or eat, so I gave her a bath, she enjoyed it:wub: I blew dry her head but left her body damp, she dried in minutes, I didn't want to stress her in any way.
We decided today would be a good day for a ride ( we usually give the girls a ride everyday), Miss Bow could sense how excited Matilda was and she tried too do her happy dance:wub: she's still weak and could only do it for a few seconds. When we are on a ride she always has to drink water usually at least 8 ounces while we are out, I gave her water in her little travel bowl, she couldn't remember how to lick the water,:blush: I am thinking more and more she had a stroke. Eventually she figured out how to stick her tongue out and she drank water:chili: when we got home she was pretty tired from the 20 minute ride, dh carried her in the house and she went and drank water out of her bowl:chili:, she hasn't ate today, I will try to give her food later this evening.
My girl is a fighter she wants to live and is trying very hard. I just couldn't wait to share this with you. I know you love Miss Bow.
Matilda knows something is different she watches everything we do with her sister.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Miss Bow IS a fighter! I'm glad_ she's drinking on her own, today._That's a big improvement and it sounds like she enjoyed her ride. Thanks for the update-let's hope she will eat some tomorrow.:grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

You and your family are still in my heart and prayers. I think of you all the time.
I am so happy for the small steps and I totally understand giving a week.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so sorry she bit you but she probably is confused. Is there anything you can put in her water, like some no or low salt broth frozen into cubes that will lead her more to wanting to drink the water on her own? Just thinking that if she's relying on her nose you might want something that smells good to her. If she had a stroke, imagine how long it takes people to come back from that. I'm thinking of one dear person we know and love who said it was quite a job. So I think it's slow and steady wins the race.:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness Paula this is so wonderful to read! I do love Miss Bow. And Matilda. You know, we always hear how our fluffs love routine so they know what to expect. It's kind of like once she recognized some of the normal, routine things she does, it helped to revive her. I'm just so happy about this!! You and your dh are doing such an awesome job with her. God bless you all.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- this is wonderful news -- I mean that she was able to figure out how to drink on her own. I know that she's going through so much and I know that she's confused. I'm sure that she's frightened and that biting you was just a reaction.

Contuining to pray for Miss Bow. You and I both know that it's best to turn things over to the Lord. He is there for comfort and salvation.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Paula, I am so, so sorry I didn't see this sooner. My heart just breaks reading what you and your DH have been going through with Miss Bow. Bless her precious heart. How frightening this must be for her, but you are giving her the best, most loving care possible. :heart::heart:

I am SO happy to see your latest update and to know she has made this bit of progress!!! My prayers are certainly with you all. I pray sweet Miss Bow continues to improve each day. :grouphug: rayer:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh dear Paula, it will all be better soon. Miss Bow is a trooper and she just has to find her way around again. You and your DH are doing an awesome job and it seems like Matilda is also helping out tremendously. We will continue to pray for you and your family. Hugs and kisses from me and Aolani.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so glad that today was a good day and she was even excited to go in the car - how precious is that? still keeping you close in thought and praying that she feels better every day.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What wonderful news Paula!!! I just love a strong females...You keep fighting Miss Bows.:thumbsup:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, I'm so so sorry that B&B is having so many problems and I'm devastated that she has lost her sight. I haven't been on for awhile so I'm just now seeing this. It sounds like she is doing better and I hope she continues to improve everyday. I'm sending you both hugs and prayers. I'm going to try to get on SM more so I'll be checking for updates.
Love to you all. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, thank you for the recent update. Darling Miss Bow is such a brave little girl. 

Years ago, I completely lost my eyesight. I was told my vision would not return to normal for about 14 months. (they thought I had a brain tumor, but, if I recall correctly, it was some kind of cyst on the optical nerve) I remember when the *lights went out* ... everything was gray. I could not see a thing. So, I know what it feels like to see ... and then not see at all. I can only imagine that Miss Bow is feeling something similar ... confusion and fear. But, Miss Bow will adjust. 

I think that Miss Bow probably bit you out of confusion ... like Sue said. A long time ago, Snowball was on the bed, and when I went to gently pet him, he snapped at me. I was so confused ... he had never done that. Dr. Krisi said he was probably sleeping or half asleep, and thus was startled or confused. I think she was right. Miss Bow is going through so many adjustments with the loss of her sight and hearing. And, then on top of that, not feeling her best. I know if I am really not feeling well and am tired ... I have to be careful not to growl at Felix. : ) 

Bless you and your DH. You are wonderful, loving, and caring parents to Miss Bow and Matilda. I'm not surprised to hear that Matilda is observing everything and notices changes in her sister. I've always said that our fluff babies pay attention to more than we might think. Any slight difference in routine here ... and, Snowball wonders what is up. 

My prayers and love continue for all of you. :wub::tender::heart:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Keeping you guys and Miss Bow (the sweetie pie) in my thoughts and prayers, Paula.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

paula thinking of you and the fluffs and sending on a few more prayers ((hug))


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh honey im so happy to hear that it seems as though ms bows is coming along , i have faith that she will be alright , she is a trooper n she has such loving caring parents , and her sissy matilda to help her out , i like the others feel she just has to adjust , kisses and hugs to all of u


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry I have not been online here in a while so I totally missed this OP. Poor Miss Bow. I hope and pray she stays a fighter and feels better soon. Sending prayers up for sweet Miss Bow and for you and your hubby too. xoxo


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I was so glad to read of the improvements and I do hope that things continue to get better with each passing day! Ms. Bow - we love you and so admire your fighting spirit! Good girl Matilda for being such a good sister - hugs to you too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Miss bow amazes me each hour, she has such a strong spirit, she is drinking water now and she ate all the baby food on her plate, dh carried her out to potty and afterwards she found her way back in the house all by her self. I wonder if she can see shadows, how would she beable to find the slider? She knows who I am when I walk by her, what do you think? She doesn't see the plate of the floor or her water bowl, but somehow she finds them. She is improving PRAISE THE LORD, I know it's all because of your prayers and love. 
Today we will try to get her to eat something other then baby food, once she starts eating better she will become stronger.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- what wonderful news -- Praise be to God. I am guessing that she can see shadows. When my old Lhasa was almost blind, she could only see shadows but that was better than nothing. I'm wonderin if, since Miss Bow when blind so suddenly, she will regain much of her sight. Prayering that she does.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Such great news, Paula! Miss Bow is bent on beating this, and I look forward to your updates to post on her progress. Give her a big kiss from me and let her know that Bonnie is sending gentle nose licks her way.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so happy for her, you and your husband! She is one special girl!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Our God is GOOD Paula


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So glad she is doing better. It must not be easy to go blind from one day to the other.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Praise the Lord, Paula! :chili::chili: I can't believe how quick she is turning around. That's just fantastic!!!!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow that's wonderful news Paula, I think about Miss Bows often, hoping she is having a good day. Sweet dreams tonite, you must be so happy to see her improving so much.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Paula, 
I am so happy to hear your latest update on Miss Bow. She seems to be improving each and every day. Such a special girl you have :heart:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy to hear the improvement. yeah Miss Bow!!
Prayers are still coming your way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Bless your heart Paula..you are such a good mama...love to you and I'm keeping Miss Bow in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so encouraged that she found her way back inside the house...what a girl!:chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Miss Bow is drinking on her own:aktion033: I'm still having a hard time getting her to eat on her own, :blink:I bought a can of Wellness 95% chicken I put some on my finger and she licked it off, as long as I was holding the plate she ate off of it, I think she ate maybe two tablespoons of it,:aktion033: she is getting stronger, sleeps alot, I think it will take some time to get her back but she's sooooooo much better. I praise God and thank all of you for you love, prayers and support during this time, so many days I have been encouraged by your posts, I love you
Matilda is getting abit jealous of all Miss Bow's attention lol


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

That is just GREAT news about Miss Bow...Prayer is powerful.


Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great that she's back on dog food, Paula!:aktion033: Sounds like our little girl is really coming along.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- this is all so encouraging. Miss Bow -- you go girl!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so glad she's getting better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula -- Miss Bow's got you eating out of her hand...um, hmm, no, I guess she's got herself eating out of your hand. :HistericalSmiley: That's the definition of a Spoiled Maltese. :smrofl: I think she's doing just great. Small steps. At least she isn't insisting on champagne and caviar or you know you'd be getting them.:w00t: I love that she's coming around. :chili:You and your DH are terrific. :smootch:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Miss Bow is drinking on her own:aktion033: I'm still having a hard time getting her to eat on her own, :blink:I bought a can of Wellness 95% chicken I put some on my finger and she licked it off, as long as I was holding the plate she ate off of it, I think she ate maybe two tablespoons of it,:aktion033: she is getting stronger, sleeps alot, I think it will take some time to get her back but she's sooooooo much better. I praise God and thank all of you for you love, prayers and support during this time, so many days I have been encouraged by your posts, I love you
> Matilda is getting abit jealous of all Miss Bow's attention lol


Way to go Miss Bow!! Something I just thought about...have no idea if this is what's happening, but most dogs won't eat when they are nervous, stressed, insecure, etc. Happens all the time here in the store. They refuse a treat that they go NUTS for at home. And I'm wondering if the blindness is still so new to her, that she's just not secure enough to eat on her own. I'm betting in time she will be licking her plate clean again.

Paula I just can't comment enough about how amazing you and your dh have been through this whole thing. What awesome parents you are.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Way to go Miss Bow!! Something I just thought about...have no idea if this is what's happening, but most dogs won't eat when they are nervous, stressed, insecure, etc. Happens all the time here in the store. They refuse a treat that they go NUTS for at home. And I'm wondering if the blindness is still so new to her, that she's just not secure enough to eat on her own. I'm betting in time she will be licking her plate clean again.
> 
> Paula I just can't comment enough about how amazing you and your dh have been through this whole thing. What awesome parents you are.


 
Crystal she does get anxious easily, I have all the time in the world to spoil her and Matilda. I can't wait till she is strong once again, she see's shadows I think, she's got a strong will to live, I think she will adjust to her blindness.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Crystal she does get anxious easily, I have all the time in the world to spoil her and Matilda. I can't wait till she is strong once again, she see's shadows I think, she's got a strong will to live, I think she will adjust to her blindness.


Oh Geez Paula, just seeing this post,scared the living life out of me, so I went to the last post and was so happy your baby is doing better!!!!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Miss Bow will come thru this with the TLC only her mommy and daddy can give her. Hang in there, Paula---you guys are doing so well with her that she's responding to it all. ((more hugs))


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH I'm doing the happy dance!:cheer:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Miss Bow is drinking on her own:aktion033: I'm still having a hard time getting her to eat on her own, :blink:I bought a can of Wellness 95% chicken I put some on my finger and she licked it off, as long as I was holding the plate she ate off of it, I think she ate maybe two tablespoons of it,:aktion033: she is getting stronger, sleeps alot, I think it will take some time to get her back but she's sooooooo much better. I praise God and thank all of you for you love, prayers and support during this time, so many days I have been encouraged by your posts, I love you
> Matilda is getting abit jealous of all Miss Bow's attention lol


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, I'm so glad she's doing better. I know with all the TLC she's getting she'll adjust in no time.
Give both your girls a hug for us.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so happy to know matilda is feeling a bit better , its all a big change but im confident she'll be ok , she got great parents


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She is really coming back fast:w00t: she's making up for her sickness:chili: she ate a 1 jar chicken baby food, 1/4 c of her Wellness special soft dog food and a treat last night:w00t: OH MY GOSH
Early this morning she fell off our king size bed:blush: she's ok, I need to figure out what to do about her sleeping, she wants to be close to us:wub: and we love to touch the girls during the night, but I a fearful she will fall again, I need ideas.
I wish you could meet her


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We had a doggie bed on our bed for Amy towards the end and she stayed in it all night. Maybe that will work. So happy she's doing so much better.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hugs and prayers oxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That is so awesome Paula!! I'm so happy I could just cry for you!! Don't mind me. I'm a bit emotional these days. :blush:

I know it's a real hassle to have a bed up against a wall, but could you rearrange the room so the bed is up against a wall and she could sleep on that side of whoever sleeps on that side?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, this is just great to hear! I agree with Crystal, about maybe moving the bed to a wall. I have that set up at home, and although Bonnie tends to sleep on the other side of the bed, I feel better that at least one end of the bed protects her.

I would LOVE to meet you, Miss Bow, and Matilda some day!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - you've got me grinning ear to ear. Such terrific news. About the bed -- I was thinking the same thing about the wall or else some sort of bolster barrier to give her something to lie against. Tyler likes to push against something raised when he's in bed or on a couch and it's kind of a barrier too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I'm crying tears of joy. Miss Bow knows what a wonderful life she has with you, your DH and her sister Matilda and isn't ready to leave it year. 

About the bed -- I would at least put several pillow on the front on by the side of the bed that Miss Bow sleep on just in case she falls off.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> She is really coming back fast:w00t: she's making up for her sickness:chili: she ate a 1 jar chicken baby food, 1/4 c of her Wellness special soft dog food and a treat last night:w00t: OH MY GOSH
> Early this morning she fell off our king size bed:blush: she's ok, I need to figure out what to do about her sleeping, she wants to be close to us:wub: and we love to touch the girls during the night, but I a fearful she will fall again, I need ideas.
> I wish you could meet her


:chili::chili: I wish I could meet her (and you) too!!

Paula, I haven't had a chance to post all week, but you have constantly been on my mind. I'm so THRILLED to hear how dear Miss B has improved!!! :aktion033:

BIG LOVE TO YOU!! xxxx


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula - I'm so very glad to hear this. After my Sam went deaf, I put a large body pillow on the side of the bed where she liked to sleep so that if she rolled over she ran into the pillow and didn't fall off. Maybe something like that either on the side or foot of the bed would help.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maggieh said:


> Paula - I'm so very glad to hear this. After my Sam went deaf, I put a large body pillow on the side of the bed where she liked to sleep so that if she rolled over she ran into the pillow and didn't fall off. Maybe something like that either on the side or foot of the bed would help.


 
Hey, I was thinking the same thing...I have a long body length pillow that I actually put on the floor next to the bed in case Ava fell off....after a year of not falling, I stopped putting it down there...:blush:, now she's a snuggler.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a few extra pillows I will try them tonight, gosh it's like having a new baby learning how to roll over lol
I just can't thank each of you enough for all your love, prayers and support during a very stressful time in our lives. Looks like Miss Bow will continue to run our lives and our hearts for many years (I pray) to come. I LOVE YOU


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I have a few extra pillows I will try them tonight, gosh it's like having a new baby learning how to roll over lol
> I just can't thank each of you enough for all your love, prayers and support during a very stressful time in our lives. Looks like Miss Bow will continue to run our lives and our hearts for many years (I pray) to come. I LOVE YOU


We love you, too, Paula.:wub::wub::wub: Let us know how it goes with the pillows. That's what I did after Bonnie's surgery and it worked very well.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yipee!!Paula, I'm happy to see that Miss Bow is doing better all the time. she's even eating treats, what a girl!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Paula - a drop down gate at the bottom of the bed might also work. The kind they use on toddler beds. It's more secure than pillows because it can't be pushed off the bed by people or dogs . That's the route I would take if pillows do not work.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so THRILLED to hear Miss Bow is doing so much better! :aktion033: Praise God! 

She is an amazing little girl and is getting the most awesome care and love. Hugs to you all. :wub:


----------

